# Unruly Nuc?



## ajeoc (Oct 3, 2009)

New to bees this year. Brought home a package 5 weeks ago. They have been great. I can stand right next to the hive and observe. Have been able to go into the hive without gloves with no trouble. 
Today I brought home two nucs 930 am. I put them near the other hive. I have gone down to observe orientation flights. I see pollen going into all 3 hives. 
I was standing about 10-12 feet away when 3 bees flue straight at me, landed and stung. A couple more landed but I was swatting and heading out across the field before I was stung. 

Any thoughts? Nucs just worked up a little after being on the road for a few days? If so why were they relaxed all day and getting territorial at 5pm. 

I was planning on putting the nucs into 10 frame deeps tomorrow after a day's rest today (better weather tomorrow as well)

I guess I will let them be tonight and then see how they react tomorrow. 

If they are aggressive after a few more days I may have some bees looking for a good home. 

I would be interested in any thoughts. 
Thanks


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm new to bees as well I've got my nuc about the same time as you. The guy I got mine from told me to only fool with em on warm sunny days I was watching mine the other evening after a rain and they were pretty intense. I kept my distance and wTched by the next am they had settled back to normal. I think part of the thing you experienced could have been more bees on hive in evening plus and maybe some external adgitation that you didn't observe animal? Rain/overcast? Or maybe some rival hive thing going on backyard beekeeper mentioned honey robbing several times maybe something like that? I dunno I look forward to hear what somebody who really knows bees thinks. Good luck and I'll stay tuned


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It is the time of year a old friend talked about when I started out. He said you could be totally naked and inspect a bee hive when the sun is shining bright and a flow is on. But the big draw back the last couple of weeks is very little sun shine rain and rain clouds are the norm so when they are out they are busy and a bit on the cranky side. Hey I get cranky to when the clouds threats of rain are around about every day. Can't get any thing done cause you don't want to start and get all wet or the project wet too.

Hive should from my experience be one outer cover width away from each other. I place 3 hives on a 8' stand.

 Al


----------



## ajeoc (Oct 3, 2009)

Update: 
Today was sunny and 80. I put the new nucs in their 10 frame boxes today. Overall everyone seems much more civil. The Nuc that was most jazzed up yesterday had quite a bit of pollen and nectar some capped brood but I had to look very hard for eggs and larva. I finally did find some, but seemed a little sparse. I was wondering if they may have been jumpy because their queen was MIA. 

The second Nuc had a lot of larva and eggs. (Which forced me to go back and expect #1 again to confirm there were some eggs. I did find a few)

I think it was a good sign as well that after the hives were closed up some girls were out on the entrance with their tails in the air fanning. Wouldn't suspect they would do that if there weren't queen right... Would they?

I suspect that the hostilities yesterday was a little robbing and jockeying for position between the hives. 

I appreciate the answer on distance between hives I was concerned I may have had them to close, but there is certainly room between gives for an outer cover. 


Appreciate the responses yesterday.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Glad it was better. I'm hoping the weather cooperates tommorow and I can open mine and take a look


----------

